# [2009 NBA Playoffs 1st Round Game 4] Houston Rockets vs. Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[2-1]*


*TOYOTA CENTER
Sunday, 4/26
9:00 PM ET
TNT*​


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

This is scary. The Blazers only realised out how to best defend Yao at halftime of Game 3 -- front with no one directly behind him. They outscored us by 8 in the second half after figuring that out.

We absolutely must take advantage of what the fronting is giving up. If we run our offense without deliberately capitalising on exactly what holes the fronting leaves, we will lose this game and the series.

I'm terrified.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

The Keys to the game:
1 Stop ROY;
2 Yao 's Offensive;
3 The Bench's Performance .


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This game is *HUGE*, if Rox win they will win in 6, if Portland wins it will go to 7.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I havent been watching many games it will be interesting to see whether we can get Yao the ball.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

Yao!!!!


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

Waffer~~~~~~


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

nobody is here?????????


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Too busy watching.... I don't usually post during games.

Looks like we're finally beating the front. When you see it for 2-3 consecutive games eventually it's gonna get countered. We need to pay more attention to Outlaw, he's in a lil rhythm now.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Too busy watching.... I don't usually post during games.
> 
> Looks like we're finally beating the front. When you see it for 2-3 consecutive games eventually it's gonna get countered. We need to pay more attention to Outlaw, he's in a lil rhythm now.


yeah,,,same, usually i dont post during games either...but the stupid CCTV isnt showing this game. i have to watch online, then gotta time to post here.

they are not fronting YAO...but Yao missed a few chances.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Lead at half time isn't as much as it was last game. Where has AB been in the past two games? We need to come out and run it up a bit in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

im posting this from my seat at the game, i noticed we are having trouble passing into the post there over the last minute. but its intense here.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

OneBadLT123 said:


> im posting this from my seat at the game, i noticed we are having trouble passing into the post there over the last minute. but its intense here.


ahhh...so jealous...i wish i could go to the US to watch one NBA game:sad:


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

they started fronting Yao


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

They want it more than us right now. So typical of a Houston team to make it hard on themselves. Pisses me off! Ron starting us off well.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I am so glad we have a guy like Luis Scola. He is the reason why we can pull this game out with his relentless hustle.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Our offense isn't fluid enough. The pessimist is coming out. Not looking good.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

Yao and Scola dont have eough rest, thats thet thing iam worried about.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you Battier!!!!


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Battier!!!!


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

artest..please..dont make the shots


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

what i just said...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you Chuck Hayes!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

CHUCK MUTHA F*##'IN HAYES!

Damn it AB!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dam Brooks missed a free throw. Id hate for it to go into overtime.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok nvm we got this game!!!!!!!!SafdAFSAD!!!!!!


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

Hayes.......i just turn'd gay for you <3
its over


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OHHHH Hold on a minute


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

oh my fking god...what a game...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok Great Win!!!! 3-1 BABY!!!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It's funny how you can love a game so much like basketball but, it can give you a heart attack!

ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No team makes games as interesting as the Rockets. Another 12yrs aged in 12minutes.


----------



## iohudave (Apr 4, 2009)

thats right baby


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

LETS GO ROCKETS!!!!! ONE MORE WIN!!



I was watching the game but couldn't post.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh....and make your ****ing FT's!

I was so freaking nervous over here.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

This team is so much better than the team the last few years. The role players play well and don't force anything. And now that we don't have the blackhole playing for us our offense gets spread around much more even if Ron does go blackhole on us a little bit and Wafer too. We just don't have that constant 20-25 shot with 40% fg blackhole anymore.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I am still trying to catch my breath, it was TOUGH and UGLY win.:sfight:



> Rockets snapped a six-game losing streak in Game 4s, coinciding with their 0-6 record in first-round series since 1998.


Only *ONE* more win,and 2nd round here we come.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man I dont even know where to start about this game.

This was probably the most intense, nerve racking, amazing game I have been too since Eddie Johnson hit the 3 pointer at the buzzer in 97.

The crowd was amazing, chanting loud, standing proud, and wearing red all over. The game was close, to the wire, everything. I cant get over it, of all the years I have been going to games since the glory days, never have I been more proud to be a Rockets fan than tonight.

I lost my voice for chanting, yelling, screaming, everything so loud. By arms were shaking in the last couple mins because I was so nervous. Evrything about this game was just amazing. It wanst a blow out on either end. It was playoff basketball at its finest.

I want to give a shout out to Chuck mutha ****in' Hayes, and Shane Batter. You two are true winners. And you have given me the best experience at a Rockets game since 97. 

My oh My. I am just a loss for words. I really wish all of us could have been there. It was amazing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its amazing so amazing.

I had breakfast at 7am
Game started at 11pm. I had too much to do so I couldnt watch it. 
I was at work (I live in Sydney).
I have lunch from 1:15pm to 1:45pm. 
I did not get any lunch because I did not want to miss a second of the game. 
I think there was about 9mins to go in the 4th when I turned up.
I sat in front of the TV just cheering every basket. 
All my workmates turned up trying to work out what the hell was going on.
At 1:45pm the boss said I had to get back to work.
I told him I needed another ten minutes.
I worked during the timeouts and ran back to watch the game during the play.
The game isnt finished at 1:55pm by now my boss demands I get back to work. With 2 or 3 seconds to go Brooks misses the FT I freak out(i couldnt have the volume on) because I didnt know the Blazers didnt have any Timeouts left. I didnt get back to work.
I think I pretty much risked my job to watch those last few seconds.
Finally got back to work. 
Cause I had so much work I only had lunch at 4:15pm. (Nothing from Breakfast at 7am)

Its 8:30pm now and I am still on a high from that win


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Still on a high.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

While most would say we have a cushion, I'm saying our backs are against the wall. 

We need to win the next game tomorrow. It's not gonna be easy. Portland is gonna come out with twice the punch as in Game 2. We're gonna have to want it more than them. Their morale will be on an extreme rollercoaster. If we can get them in an early drought we should be able to demoralize them by halftime and close out the series.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We have been 2 games up before(vs Mavs) but then we lost three games straight. Including two at home. This time we only have to lose one at home to lose three straight.

Our heads need to be in the right place.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Blazer's Edge*: "This was a close game, to be sure. The Blazers played better than they did on Friday night. They played a more complete game. They played more Blazer basketball. But they still did not control this game for 48 minutes or anything close. They still did not rip this game off of its hinges and make it their own no matter what happened. They still could not put together a complete effort. Too many holes, too many mistakes, too many lost opportunities ... that's the storyline here. Any one of them could have won the game. Any ONE. But collectively they ended up costing us. There's a way to sum this up neatly. This team is talented. This team is putting up a fight. But this team is in over its collective heads right now and it shows. The Blazers aren't collapsing or giving up, but they're hesitating in areas that are usually second nature to them. They're not comfortable on the court against the Rockets. They're not playing strong."
> 
> *Jonathan Feigen, Houston Chronicle*: "This season and this team have been about resilience, about fortitude and having the toughness to do things well when things are going badly. These past two wins looked very much like games the Rockets would so often lose, but in the final minutes, when games are won and teams are defined, the Rockets did just enough. They might not be able to win Game 5 while shooting 39 percent. Aaron Brooks will likely have to shoot the way he did in Portland. Artest, hitting just 38.3 percent in the series, will likely have to get going. The Rockets, however, seem able to win the hard way, and that's the way it usually is in the playoffs. They have to get that one more win, and if it comes to it, two of the remaining games will be in Portland. No team might better know how far away they are, even when they are this close. But this team seems to find a way, and up 3-1, now seems likely to finally find its way out of the first round."


BDL - 'Net reaction: Blazers at Rockets, Game 4


----------

